# Dallas/Ft Worth Swap Meet Saturday October 12, 2013



## sm2501 (Aug 3, 2013)

The Vintage Bicycle Club of Texas presents it's 17th Annual Swap Meet Saturday, October 12, 2013.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 9, 2013)

I will be there this year if I don't get sick again the nite before the meet. Kevin


----------



## momona (Sep 4, 2013)

Any pics from last year?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 4, 2013)

I just checked my phone, the only photo I had was of one whizzer.
I hope the turnout is better this year.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2013)

Planning on attending this one


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 4, 2013)

That's an awful long way from Cali.
What brings you to Texas Mark?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking forward to spending some time with some good friends including attending the swap


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Sep 5, 2013)

*2012 Photos*


----------

